

Startup Quote: Micah Baldwin, co-founder, Graphic.ly - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1577310141

======
raychancc
The difficulty is not making a decision, it’s living with the consequences.

\- Micah Baldwin (@micah)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1577310141>

------
skmurphy
"Logical consequences are the scarecrows of fools and the beacons of wise
men." Thomas H Huxley

